

iPhone 6 triggers record number of Android switchers - swah
http://bgr.com/2015/07/22/iphone-vs-android-switchers

======
jenkstom
It's the perfect old people phone (disclaimer: I wear reading glasses, but I'm
not planning to switch ... ever). Easy to use and a big screen. It highlights
that some of the "diversity" of android can be, and is, good for Apple.

